# what is this guy?



## klubb (Mar 25, 2008)

sorry bad pic but the only one i have of it. wanting to know what kind of piranha this is.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I would say welcome but you've been around lurking for a little while now haven't you?

Definitely not a good enough pic to verify what it is.........
Pretty good red coloration in the eye, the slope of the head and from what I can tell, the scutes aren't too prominent.

I'm going to say Rhombeus but you need to post better flank pictures if possible. Get a little closer as well.

I'd buy him in a second if they're hard to come by in your area.


----------



## klubb (Mar 25, 2008)

haha yea ive been a member for a while but havent been on in ages. stopped messing with piranhas and went to cichlids. and yes stlouis is a dead zone for p's all i see around here are pygo natt's. im told its a peru black rhom. when i get it ill post some better pics. thanks for the reply


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

wellit could be a rhom but you definatly need better flank shots to be sure, it looks like there is some baring and oval spots so it could also be compressus


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

rhomkeeper said:


> wellit could be a rhom but you definatly need better flank shots to be sure, it looks like there is some baring and oval spots so it could also be compressus


or altuvei or altispinis :laugh: as stated a clear flank shot in water without flash







Looks like a nice P whatever it is.


----------



## klubb (Mar 25, 2008)

okay just got him today im pissed. he seems to be doing allright but the seller didnt ship him with a heat pack and the water was like 55 degrees. but i got a better pic of him. sorry its slightly blury i take very bad pictures


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

try taking a pic with no flash and just the tank lights on. sit and watch him for a while and wait till he settels in one spot out in the open (could take a while).it looks like compressus in the first pic, but the second on looks more rhom shaped, but i think i'm still seeing blotches not spots. need to see tail better also to see where the terminal band ends


----------



## klubb (Mar 25, 2008)

this any better?


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

from that pic i would say compressus, lots of long ovular blotches. are the tips of his fins realy clear like that or is it just the pic. looks kinda like the fins regenerated with no pigment


----------



## klubb (Mar 25, 2008)

yea the tips are kinda clear, it was sold to me as a peru black rhom its between 4-5 inches. so i hope its a rhom


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

klubb said:


> yea the tips are kinda clear, it was sold to me as a peru black rhom its between 4-5 inches. so i hope its a rhom


the body looks like a rhom, but markings are more compressus, however, i have seen and heard of rhoms having slightly ovular blotches. compressus tend to be more high backed and thinner when viewed head on. let a few of the other guys look at it and see what they think. pitty hastatus is on hiatus


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Tail and spots suggest compressus, but it still could be a rhom. The white tips are either from ammonia burn or bacterial fin rot. Keep an eye on water quality and I would add some salt.


----------



## klubb (Mar 25, 2008)

BioTeAcH said:


> Tail and spots suggest compressus, but it still could be a rhom. The white tips are either from ammonia burn or bacterial fin rot. Keep an eye on water quality and I would add some salt.


thats how i recieved it. water levels are good and i added some salt just incase.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm still thinking Rhombeus. Hope he's not in the same tank as that flowerhorn or else he's going to be getting his ass kicked. lol. 
Good pick up. 55 degrees damn!


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

rhom looks like


----------



## klubb (Mar 25, 2008)

Tango374 said:


> I'm still thinking Rhombeus. Hope he's not in the same tank as that flowerhorn or else he's going to be getting his ass kicked. lol.
> Good pick up. 55 degrees damn!


he is till tomorrow morning the flowerhorn is a vagina. im more worried about the hopefully rhom eating the flowerhorns fins. but i got a divider handy incase. yea it was shipped from MI to st.louis and it was in the 40s and low 50s all night so the water was so cold when i got it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Despite the slight barring, which imo will disappear as fish gets bigger, bodyshape to me appears to be Rhombeus.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Rhom for sure.


----------



## klubb (Mar 25, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Despite the slight barring, which imo will disappear as fish gets bigger, bodyshape to me appears to be Rhombeus.


i hope so!! so i know that rhoms grow very slow but how slow are we talking about??


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

under great conditions you can get a baby to about 4"-5" in a year, but after that its slow....like an inch a year, but in 10 years you'll have a monster


----------



## klubb (Mar 25, 2008)

thats a long time away i dont know if im patient enough for that.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

^
ohh man.....

Thats like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## klubb (Mar 25, 2008)

^
haha it'll pay off though then he's big and bad ass. it just sucks i got this one little 5/6 inch fish in a 125gal by himself. the tank needs some activity. maybe some small tetras or something. im glad its really a rhom though i was scared i got ripped off for a lil bit.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im going to go with rhom


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

55 degrees?!?! wow..


----------



## elongatos (Feb 21, 2006)

[it is definately a rhom i got the fish now. traded klubb 7 s. macs for him and the flowerhorn. By the way thats what the guy spawned jus never got round to telling you all. The flowerhorn that was in the tank with the rhom was beat to sh!t. Probably gonna try to rehab and sell or trade it nice colors on it worth giving it a shot. As for as the rhom goes those are definately spots not bars,but my question is this fish is every bit of 6 inches shouldn't the spots be completely gone by now


----------

